# I don't have any goals



## savavdpeas (Sep 15, 2017)

I don't have any goals. That's what keeps me from doing something with my life, because there is no goal attached to it. Maybe I'm just unsure of what I want my short term goals to be in order to fulfill a long term goal. I'm currently taking antipsychotic medication (Invega and Zyprexa) for my schizophrenia (been diagnosed for ten years). Maybe I just need to overcome a lot of things first, in order to know with certainty what it is that I want in life.


----------



## CloudChaser (Nov 7, 2013)

If it helps, you are on the same level as most of the England football team.


----------



## savavdpeas (Sep 15, 2017)

MakeAnEffort said:


> Sometimes it is how you define it.
> I, for instance, think in terms of projects.
> Is there a project you can think of you've always wanted to take on?!


Working on myself; that's a project.


----------



## AvoidantGuy (Oct 1, 2017)

Honestly I'm the same way. But the way I achieve or almost achieve my long term goals is to set my short term. Like when I was in school, I would stress out that I would have 4 or 5 months or work to do to get my credits. So instead I would just set days when I would do certain class work, so I would stress less. When my long term goals were too far out I get discouraged that it would take forever to graduate. (spoiler alert) I never actually did graduate lol, so we can see how that worked out for me, but it did teach me to do things differently then I did before. 

Just do the small things you need to do first. Like if you need to make a phone call for something important, set a day to do that, then you can cross it off. I know that sounds minor, but honestly that is how I have to schedule my days sometimes, to just do one important thing so I can move onto the next race. Then you can move onto the bigger things, and eventually achieve your end goals through minor victories.


----------



## Mayathebee (Sep 4, 2017)

Why don't you start with a simple goal? Such as running? I too didn't have any goals up until last year, but I took up running and I find myself to be more confident about life and such. At first it was hard, I couldn't even run for 10 minutes without tripping over my feet but eventually I was able to run for hours straight. Through this simple goal of running more and more I found more goals that caught my attention. It might not be running for you, it might be learning to speak another language and such. I suggest exercise as a first goal though (something that involves the movement of all your body parts would be best, those you can move at least). I was depressed for like six years and exercising helped a lot. I'm not knowledgeable about your situation, but how can exercise make things worse for you? So get up and do stuff! And if you fall, get up and try again! That's how winning is done. ;-) Now look at me, I started with a sentence and ended up writing a whole paragraph! I hope I didn't tire you...


----------



## Benny8 (Oct 13, 2017)

Mayathebee said:


> Why don't you start with a simple goal? Such as running? I too didn't have any goals up until last year, but I took up running and I find myself to be more confident about life and such. At first it was hard, I couldn't even run for 10 minutes without tripping over my feet but eventually I was able to run for hours straight. Through this simple goal of running more and more I found more goals that caught my attention. It might not be running for you, it might be learning to speak another language and such. I suggest exercise as a first goal though (something that involves the movement of all your body parts would be best, those you can move at least). I was depressed for like six years and exercising helped a lot. I'm not knowledgeable about your situation, but how can exercise make things worse for you? So get up and do stuff! And if you fall, get up and try again! That's how winning is done. ;-) Now look at me, I
> started with a sentence and ended up writing a whole paragraph! I hope I didn't tire you...


What is your motivates to stay consistent each day even when you experience some unhappiness that you dont want to do anything and want to give up? Thank you


----------



## misspanda (Oct 13, 2017)

"Maybe I just need to overcome a lot of things first" - this is a goal in itself.


----------



## Benny8 (Oct 13, 2017)

How do u guys stay working with your goals when at times bad day happens and you want to do nothing


----------



## Benny8 (Oct 13, 2017)

Jcos said:


> Benny8 said:
> 
> 
> > How do u guys stay working with your goals when at times bad day happens and you want to do nothing
> ...


Thank you Jcos, i will remember


----------



## SerialPillock (Mar 17, 2017)

I'm the opposite, I know my goals I'm just failing miserably hah.


----------



## Benny8 (Oct 13, 2017)

SerialPillock said:


> I'm the opposite, I know my goals I'm just failing miserably hah.


 i know my goals before too, but after certain failure n lack of knowledge n times past by, your spirit will go down n you will rethink if the goals set are archievable n become uncertain....


----------



## SerialPillock (Mar 17, 2017)

Benny8 said:


> i know my goals before too, but after certain failure n lack of knowledge n times past by, your spirit will go down n you will rethink if the goals set are archievable n become uncertain....


I've been trying for over 10 years, since I dropped out of school. Eventually you hit rock bottom then you redefine rock bottom, you give up, you decide not to and so on. Never give up, that's the only way. If nothing else, do it so that one day you can succeed and tell other people the story so that they won't give up, that's what I live for at least  I pour my heart out every day because I have nothing left to lose and believe we can each make a difference.


----------



## Benny8 (Oct 13, 2017)

SerialPillock said:


> Benny8 said:
> 
> 
> > i know my goals before too, but after certain failure n lack of knowledge n times past by, your spirit will go down n you will rethink if the goals set are archievable n become uncertain....
> ...


 i hope you can keep it up! Fully support...make sure u know about yr weakness n the way to make it to where u want to be before the grind, otherwise will be a waste of effort n spirit, good luck


----------



## yntukan (Dec 13, 2010)

after 12 years of a complete emotional and mental breakdown and then marrying a selfish self centered lying narcissist for 32? years I was certain I'd never have a goal again since I couldn't fight my way out of self destruction, but slowly finding resources and gaining insight from new wisdom, and I've found a church with a pastor and women who I trust who care about me and are non judgmental (to a greater degree than those in the past). I have doctors who validate me and today I started to walk for exercise and cut down on sugar intake. I was shocked I did it without great angst. I pray I can keep this goal as I work on bigger issues.
Previously I was only waiting and wishing to die.


----------



## Sky Blue (Sep 17, 2017)

Maybe you could start with something to help you learn new things? Something like developing a morning routine or finishing a new book every month. Once you've hit a few goals it might help.



CloudChaser said:


> If it helps, you are on the same level as most of the England football team.


Savage.



Benny8 said:


> How do u guys stay working with your goals when at times bad day happens and you want to do nothing


Sometimes if it's been a really bad day I'll take it off. As long as I'm still consistent. Otherwise working in short spurts with breaks.


----------

